# JandaExotics



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi guys, i just purchased a hedgehog from JandaExotics and she contacted me yesterday saying she was sorry for the wait she's had some personal matters and couldn't be shipped but she'd ship the hedgie out friday and contact me thursday, she has yet to contact me.
is she pretty loyal to her customers?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

There have been a few people on have gotten there hedgehogs from them. I hadn't heard anything bad about them just that one of the hedgies had to be taken to a vet for a URI shortly after they got him. At one time I was going to get one from there thats the only reason I remembered. Hope you get your hedgie soon.


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

Ah, thanks a lot


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

i don't recommend buying from this place guys.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Bad service?


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

Terrible, i bought one two weeks ago and i have yet to get it.

She called me Wednesday and said she'd ship it out today and let me know about it.

she's said this four times in a row!

almost impossible to get a hold of her, i wouldn't recommend her.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like that old song "Go on take the money and run"


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you're having such a hard time with your breeder 

Hopefully when you get your hedgie he/she will be healthy and social ^-^


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

IF i get my hedgie -_-


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You have already paid in full? If so was it paid through paypal?


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, i paid full. $265.00
and yes, through paypal


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can take legal action/file a complaint via paypal


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

We had a guy on here rip alot of people off on his wheels he never delivered. Lots of people called paypal and got their money back  but alot of people waited to long to make a complaint and never did get their money back :evil: If I were you i'd call paypal today  !


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

What are the odds of getting my money back?

i heard some people never get their money.. :shock:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

On what date did you make the payment?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

It should be on the record that you paid the money, etc.

But I'd actually suggest sending the breeder an email telling her that if she does not ship the hedgehog soon, legal action will be taken.

You should also email paypal and tell them what has happened and they will take care of the rest ^-^


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

July 16, 2010 20:12:23 PDT


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> You should also email paypal and tell them what has happened and they will take care of the rest ^-^


Emailing paypal is ok if you want to wait all week on a reply lol. I'd call them and speak to a HUMAN lol.


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

Do you have a number?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

PayPal Customer Service:

1-888-221-1161
(a U.S. telephone number)




4:00 AM PST to 10:00 PM PST Monday through Friday
6:00 AM PST to 8:00 PM PST Saturday and Sunday


----------



## nougat (Jun 3, 2010)

When I read they ship hedgehogs my jaw literally dropped. In the future, I hope things like that are illegal.


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

Bad for them?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't think shipping is bad as long as precautionary measures are taken, and as long as they don't need to be shipped too far.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I see no problem shipping hedgehogs given it is done in a responsible manner.

This breeder, though, seems extremely fishy given what Levi has told me over PM. It honestly sounds more like a scam than an actual sale, given the lack of communication (which is crucial, if you are shipping!) and information.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

they are actually the breeder closest to where i live, but i never trusted them because they breed so many kinds of animals that it reeks of a breeding mill.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I would never do any of my customers this way  I usually reply to all emails or calls within 8 hours. I say within 8 hours cause I may be asleep when they make contact.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Larry, honestly, I had the best buying online experience with you (with the wheel). Your customer service has been the best that I have experienced ^-^

This really sucks for you, though, Levi. I hope it all goes well!


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, i'm going to get my money back hopefully.


does anyone know any breeders relatively close to West Virginia?


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

does anyone know any breeders relatively close to West Virginia?[/quote]

Well there is a breeder is Lexington Ky.... I dont know anything about tham other than you can find tham on Hooby.com. Good luck!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I would not recommend buying any hedgehog from someone on Craigslist/Hoobly that bred the hedgehog themself. If they bought the hedgie and are rehoming it, I'd say go for it. But please do not support the idiots out there irresponsibly breeding hedgehogs and advertising them on classifieds sites.


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

Larry helped me find somebody from ohio and we may go and check her out, thanks guys


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

OH!!! there is a good breeder in ohio?!? Can I know as well please? I live in ohio and I have only been abel to find Millermeade and some small hoby ones. I like to look at those sights trying to find little Hedgeis that REALY need a good new home (like poor little Tonja) But the add I was thinking of was a breeder going out of bissnes.... But as I said I dont know anything about tham or their hogs


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

E-Che & Tonja said:


> OH!!! there is a good breeder in ohio?!? Can I know as well please? I live in ohio and I have only been abel to find Millermeade and some small hoby ones. I like to look at those sights trying to find little Hedgeis that REALY need a good new home (like poor little Tonja) But the add I was thinking of was a breeder going out of bissnes.... But as I said I dont know anything about tham or their hogs


it is millermeade, they said she is very good with her animals


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Did you ever hear from Janda Exotics?


----------



## E-Che & Tonja (Jun 30, 2010)

Lol Millermeade is whear I got my little boy. Love him!! I have never had a health problem and he is verry loving, I just thought that there could be a diferent one closer It is a good 3 hr drive ho me and I live in Ohio


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

I was camping and she(Janda Exotics) texted me saying she couldn't get a flight out to the airport i was havving her shipped to, and i just asked for a refund so i'm getting on paypal now to check and see if she did.

I'll keep you posted


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

She refunded all my money.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Levi Stout said:


> She refunded all my money.


That's great


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Great, congrats! :mrgreen:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Whew, good to hear.


----------



## Levi Stout (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, now i'm needing to find a breeder either close to west virginia or someone that ships that has babies available, any help?

thanks


----------



## catlina (Feb 6, 2017)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but I did want to add my two cents since I just got a baby Hedgie from this Janda Exotics. 

Even now (in 2017) this breeder is still selling hedgies and my baby girl that I just got from her had the same health concerns as others. I am now having to treat her for mites as well as syringe her two antibiotics for her URI and high bacteria in her poop. (Super nervous about ringworms now too! Definitely getting the vet to check her for that when I go back!)

DO NOT buy from this breeder. As social as my baby is she was VERY sick when I got her. Would not wish this on another new hedgiemom.


----------

